# [Kassel] Rettet mich vor langer Weile :D



## Deeron (5. Mai 2015)

Da ich durch meinen Job Bis ende Juni in Hofgeismar und Kassel fest sitze (Hessentag -..-) und ich mich in Kassel und der Umgebung null auskenne und auch keine Bekannten habe, brauche ich eure Hilfe. Meine Kollegen sind schon etwas älter, Gesprächsthema nummer eins ist die Arbeit und generell passt es nicht um spaß während und vor allem nach der Arbeit zu haben.

Wo kann ein Freund der härteren und Harten Musik unter der Woche und evtl. am Wochenende weggehen? Gesellige Runde, Kühles Bier, gute Musik. Das ist was ich brauche 

Hoffe mir kann hier wer helfen.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Mai 2015)

wohne da nicht und hab auch kp...aber so als tipp... was ist härtere musik bei dir?
metal (so wie ich es z.b. höre)
oder härtere musik genren innerhalb eines genres ( gibts ja bei allem...kenne mich nur aussrrhallb von metal davon  null aus xD)
nurn tipp...definier es eeeeetwas genauer


----------



## Deeron (5. Mai 2015)

@Noxxphox: Härter = Rock und Rock-Mischungen (Außer Pop-Schrott )
Hart = Metal mit allen Untergenres

Da sich das Musikalische Highlight auf dem Hessentag auf Herbert Grönemeyer, Fanta 4 und Andrea Berg beschränkt, sehe ich dunkle Wolken aufziehen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Mai 2015)

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mal hier versuchen Hier findest du Mitmacher fÃ¼r FreizeitaktivitÃ¤ten | Spontacts


----------



## DerMega (5. Mai 2015)

Schau mal im ARM oder in den Nachthallen (Musiktheater oder auf MT genannt) vorbei. Im ARM läuft an bestimmten Tagen solche Musik glaub ich und in den Nachthallen sollte es meiner Meinung nach son Floor geben. Ich bin aber eher der Techno Electro Mensch und weg gehen ist hier in KS eh nicht so der Hit finde ich.
Was evtl. auch was wäre: Joes Garage oder das Panoptikum.


----------



## Deeron (5. Mai 2015)

Muss ja nicht unbedingt ne Disco oder so sein. Eine kneipe, wo ich mich nieder lassen kann würde schon reichen ^^. In der Rhein-Main-Neckar-Region gibts sowas ja sehr oft, aber hier ist selbst Tante Google etwas überfragt.


----------



## DerMega (5. Mai 2015)

Dann probier mal Joes Garage. Ist aber keine Garantie


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Mai 2015)

tschuldigung nochml für offtopic, wollt mich nur fürs verweisen auf die signatur und fürs verteidigen bedanken 
imer nett wenn es menschen gibt di dafür verständnis haben  
[emoji106]


----------



## Deeron (5. Mai 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> Dann probier mal Joes Garage. Ist aber keine Garantie



Hab mir grad mal ein Paar bewertungen und die HP angeschaut... Werd ich mir auf jeden fall mal anschauen  Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Ion (5. Mai 2015)

Ich war früher auch oft in Kassel unterwegs, die einzige Disco die noch einigermaßen Musik spielt die etwas mit Metal zutun hat, ist das Musiktheater. Am Freitag und Samstag Abend solltest du das finden was du suchst.


----------



## Hennemi (5. Mai 2015)

In Kassel gäbe es dann eventuell noch das Musiktheater (ist aber echt Geschmackssache geworden, seeeeeehr viele kiddis unterwegs ... ) 
Ansonsten Joe´s Garage, teilweise das Shamrock (Aktionsabhängig) und vielleicht wäre noch das Fiasko etwas für dich.

Am besten einfach mal schlau machen was da gerade läuft  (Meist leider nur Mist...).

Mehr Tipps in Kassel gibt es leider nicht (Kassel ist ein Kaff (<- ich darf das als Kasselänerin sagen )


----------



## Deeron (5. Mai 2015)

Im Fiasko war ich heute mal spontan... Aber naja  Bedienung Super, Bier auch ok... Aber dank des Chanpions League-Spiels eine sehr merkwürdige Stimmung und Gäste für jemanden der absolut nichts mit Fußball anfangen kann


----------

